# Film is Dead



## Battou (Dec 2, 2007)

I've been holding out on this one for over a month. 






full size

Please view the full sized copy as shrinking killed some detail

*EDIT*There will likely be more to this as I have more ideas left to shoot.


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 2, 2007)

_*NOOOOO!*_ ale:  Poor little 135 guy!  He didn't even stand a chance.

Please tell me you shot this on film.


----------



## Battou (Dec 2, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> _*NOOOOO!*_ ale:  Poor little 135 guy!  He didn't even stand a chance.
> 
> Please tell me you shot this on film.



I included the camera information in the picture to answer that very question.

But yes, Kodak BW400CN


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 2, 2007)

and I thought the title was just a trick to get us curious and have a look ... but this .... no .... sacrilege!


----------



## Battou (Dec 2, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> and I thought the title was just a trick to get us curious and have a look ... but this .... no .... sacrilege!



Truth in advertising = Better sales......or something to that effect


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Awwwwwww  - says even the [primarily only] "digital" photographer, who, however, is so totally NOT against film! Awww. :cry:


----------



## Battou (Dec 2, 2007)

I concider my self a primarily film guy (link pulled) I wanted to do something with the film is dead Cliché and do it all on film. I decided to start with something along the lines an underhanded tactic was employed to assassinate film IE. the ninja assassin  thus the kunai knife and throwing star as the weapons used.

A strange twist of irony was brought to my attention after the fact, too. A roll of Fuji Color film dies and Kodak Black and white captures the image.


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 2, 2007)

Next time you have to take a picture of a DSLR smothering the film, as DSLRs are the assassins.


----------



## Battou (Dec 2, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> Next time you have to take a picture of a DSLR smothering the film, as DSLRs are the assassins.



Actually, I was thinking memory card


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 2, 2007)

Battou said:


> Actually, I was thinking memory card



whatever gets the message across works, I think a 16 MB SD card would cost you pennies.


----------



## Battou (Dec 2, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> whatever gets the message across works, I think a 16 MB SD card would cost you pennies.



I do have a 1Gb card at my disposal as long as I don't destroy it (it's the only one I got) I just have to come up with some other stuff.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Dec 3, 2007)

I can just imagine the conversation...

BATTOU:  I'd like to buy some film.
STOREPERSON: What are you going to be using it for, because that will determine what brand and ISO you get.
BATTOU:  I want to kill it, please.


----------



## Battou (Dec 3, 2007)

Tiberius47 said:


> I can just imagine the conversation...
> 
> BATTOU:  I'd like to buy some film.
> STOREPERSON: What are you going to be using it for, because that will determine what brand and ISO you get.
> BATTOU:  I want to kill it, please.



I would not respond to something like that, I use the brand and ISO of my choice wich for the most part is Fuji 800, but I did get a funny look when I bought this in preparation for this.


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 3, 2007)

dude this is great.. actually its my new wallpaper lol.


----------



## Battou (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't wait to do more of these. Not all of them are going to be ruthless murders, but I do have a good pile of cruel and unusual ideas so...



Any critical analysis?


----------



## Alpha (Dec 9, 2007)

Eh, it was Fuji color negative. No harm done.


----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy (Dec 9, 2007)

I was wondering what I was opening when I real film is dead.


----------



## Battou (Dec 9, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Eh, it was Fuji color negative. No harm done.


 So you're telling me I should get some thing more valuable 



SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy said:


> I was wondering what I was opening when I real film is dead.



:mrgreen:


----------

